# Kiara's Picture Thread



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 7, 2005)

I named my Holland Kiara today! I searched upthe meaning and it means small and dark -- she is small compared to myboys and everyone says she's dark for a Sable Point. Kiara was Simba'sdaughter on the Lion King 2 and if any of you remember her, she wasvery curious. Not to mention how my little baby seems to think she's alion instead of a rabbit!

So now that I named her, here's here photo thread.

















This is a binky in case you couldn't figure it out, lmao.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

I love this picture


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 7, 2005)

That little one's an escape artist! In thatpicture you can see a mesh screen, and behind it you can faintly seethe thicker wires of the fence. That is 2" stucco wire which I foundout is too big for her. :shock:She can squeeze through it.That's why I have that screen up.


----------



## FreddysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> That little one's an escape artist! In that picture you cansee a mesh screen, and behind it you can faintly see the thicker wiresof the fence. That is 2" stucco wire which I found out is too big forher. :shock:She can squeeze through it. That's why I havethat screen up.


lmbo!! Vicky was so small when we first got her,she was able to pop thru the holes in the NIC squares!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 7, 2005)

Aww beautiful bunny kissess. I just know she will get on great with the boys.

I love the name Kiara. My sis named her rabbit that until she turnedout to be a boy. She then changedhis nameto Kovu.Shehas Kovu and Vitani now. Bunny brother and sister as wellas lion brother and sister .

Vickie


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 7, 2005)

Cute name, I love it!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 7, 2005)

Awww just look at Mocha making up to his little lady. Lovely pics MBB, and I love her name too!

Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 7, 2005)

:inlove:

What a precious Princess. My favorite picture of her so far is the lastone on the first thread. Absolutely adorable! I see a touch of Fauna inher. She's so so Pretty, MBB. 

The name is Perfect! :highfive:

Kiss her for me a few hundred times, will you please?

:kiss:

-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 7, 2005)

What a little doll!!!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 7, 2005)

Beautiful photos!

Pam


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 7, 2005)

The pictures don't show her size accurately,she's actually a lot smaller than Mocha it just doesn't really looklike it in these photos.

Mocha may be ok with her in a few but today her ear went between the 2bars in that fence and he bit her. :shock:Needless to say Igot a water bottle right away to teach him a lesson. It's weird, Mochaand Spice hate each other but they never go at eachother or attempt tobite through the wire!

My parents don't like the name but I do.

She is probably so sick of me right now. Every time I go outside I pick her up and cover her in kisses, lmao.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm a pictureaholic... lol. So here are a few more pictures.

I'm not completely done building her hutch so for the time being she'sstaying in a small wood cage for the nights (she was inside for thelast 2 nights for my peace of mind). But I feel bad leaving her inthere so after I let her have a run this morning, I put her intoMocha's half of the big hutch.


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 8, 2005)

Its tough but this is my favouritepicture of her Ithink.






I think I have a new favourite breed now. Holland Lops are beautiful!

Vickie


----------



## Pangster (Aug 8, 2005)

:love:She is so cute so adorable!!
How did you get her on your knee with her tummy up the way?
I want one as well haha are they really rare, i havent seen any about?


----------



## Emmy-webby (Aug 8, 2005)

:inlove:

Kiara is so adorable! Her name fits her very very well. Can you give her BIG major hugs for me? lols. 






OHHHH! Such a great picture! :jumpforjoy:

- Katy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 8, 2005)

I just put her on my lap on her back, lol. She's got a typical Holland Lop personality and doesn't care what I do to her.

In Europe the Holland Lopis called the Mini Lop.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 8, 2005)

Awwww..... It makes me want more rabbits!


----------



## CrazyMike40 (Aug 8, 2005)

What a sweet little bunny !!!!!


----------



## Lissa (Aug 8, 2005)

priceless!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 8, 2005)

She weighs a whopping 570 grams (1.26 lbs).


----------



## Pangster (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh holland lop and mini lop! Ireally havent seen them about in the shop over in the UK. Ireally love to have one!! I am happy with my Honey too andshe is a netherland dwaf mix with a lion head! She isspoil!!


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 9, 2005)

OH is she just the cutest little one. OhI so love her. Her name is as beautiful as she is. I could hug and kissher all day. What a doll. I am so happy for you. I look forward tohearing all about her escapades and hijinx.

Tina &amp; Zoo Crew


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2005)

No more escapes but...

Kiara is going to kill me by giving me a heart attack yet!

I had let her in the run to run around and left her alone so I could gogive Spice some kisses. Well shortly after I picked her up and put herin Mocha's half of the big hutch and she turned right around and puther front paws on the bottom of the door opening (the doors raised offthe ground an inch).

Well I saw red on her paws and I flipped! I thought maybe she wasstanding up against the divider (I put a screen there too in order toprevent paws and ears going through the wire but it's still possiblefor a nail to go through) and Mocha bit her nail or something.

I brought her in and she fought me putting her on her back (I think shesensed how worried I was). I wiped her paw and realised it was justraspberry juice on her paw.






She's bound and determined to kill me!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2005)

Boy am I glad I got Kiara! She's been a god sendright now because of personal issues and she never ceases tobringa smile to my face!

Today she stood on her back feet and started hopping on just her backfeet over to the fence. I have no idea why but it was hilarious to see!The I went over to scratch her behind the ears and she got so excitedthat she stood up a little too straight and fell backwards.:rofl:

Then she binkied around the run for a while only stopping when shebinkied squarely into the fence. I know, it's mean to laugh but she'sso funny!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2005)

:laugh:

I do believe you have Met Your Match, My Friend. That Girl is going to have you guessing for a Time if this keeps up.

It must've been absolutely Precious to see her fall down because shewas trying So Hard to get closer to her Momma. What a Love! I'm sureshe got right back up. 
Can just imagine the fight she gave you when you flipped her over.Thank God all was well. You definitely don't need more things going onthan you've got on your plate now.

Sounds like she's having a ball making you laugh, playing into it withbinkies. Gotta love that goofy baby stage where they're trying to getused to how far they can stretch, how high they can jump, how fast theycan run, etc. What Fun!! 

Prayers continue for you and yours. ray:

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 9, 2005)

She is so adorable! What asweetie. I'm completely inlove.



Jen


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok first off, let me start by saying that I _never_ recommend bathing bunnies unless absolutely necessary.

As many of you know, I suffer from allergies. Of course, I'm allergic to my beloved bunnies but I don't care.

In the Spring I have serious issues because the bunnies shed so bad andthat is when my allergies are the worst. Many days I can't do more thanfeed them because my allergies are so bad. Fortunately bathing themhelps. I only bath them because otherwise I could have to do nothingmore than feed them and ignore them the rest of the time because myallergies get that bad.

Well my boys don't really enjoy baths so I make them as fast aspossible. I wanted things to be easier for Kiara so I decided to starther off young. All I did was fill the sink with a little bit of waterand put her in. Then I put water over her with my hand. She was only inthere for about 2 minutes but didn't seem to mind it.

I pulled her out and wrapped her in a towel. I brought her into myroom, dried her as much as I could with a towel and then decided to trymy hair drier.

At first she kept putting her nose in the air and licking, lmao. Butsoon she get preoccupied with cleaning herself and I dried her back,she seemed to like it. So once she was dry on top, I flipped her on herback thinking she wouldn't like it. Boy was I wrong!

She relaxed immediately and her eyes started to close! The blow drier was only on warm and low speed but she sure liked it!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2005)

Kiara sounds like she enjoyed her first bath.She really is a wonderful girl to be so chilled with all the new thingsgoing on. Was she handled a lot by her breeder? I am so pleased foryou, that you have a lovely, snuggly girl 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think she was handled that much but shewas obviously handled a moderate amoutn. Either that or it's just thetypical Holland personality that is making me think she's been handleda lot. But I think she would be a lot more fidgety if she hadn't beenhandled much.

I love Hollands all the more now and would definitely suggest them tofirst time pet owners because of their laid back personailitiescompared to other small and medium sized rabbits. I can understand whyso many people breed them.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2005)

So Girlfriend likes to be pampered and enjoys getting cleaned up?

:bath: 

I agree about Hollands. They're such great babies. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

I only took one picture of each of the boysbecause my camera's batteries died because I spent so long trying toget some of Kiara.
Spice:






Mocha:






Kiara:











_The only good photos I can get are the ones where she still thinks I'm on the other side of the fence. :lol: _










_This is the view I get when I lay down on my back, lmao._










_Look at that sad face!





Trying so hard to get over the fence to her mommy._


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi MBB. Congrats on the new baby! She's a real cutie pie!

I'm glad to see that my boys are still doing well. They're just as handsome as ever! ...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks BunnyMommy! I'm so lucky to have 2awesome boys and one adorable baby girl. She's so sweet -- something Inever had in the other 2 and completely different from Mocha and Spiceso I never get bored.

It's so glad to see you posting again!


----------



## bunnydude (Aug 11, 2005)

Congratulations on Kiara, she is so precious!


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 11, 2005)

The cuteness is justsoooo hard to bare. I just love thislittle princess so much. There just aren't words togiveJustice tohow gorgeous she is. I'll have so see about gettingone.

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

As long as you don't mean getting her. :XShe's ALL mine, I don't share well. 

P.S.- I've actually named her Kiara Mia (I gave my boys middle names too, lol), just so there is Mia (meaning mine) in there.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 11, 2005)

I absolutely love this pic....just look at those FEET!!!!! 






She is gorgeous....:inlove:


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 11, 2005)

weeeek busha busha bubba cutsa dudda wuhwuh!!!!!

(that's me expressing how cute she is in bunny language)

~Amanda


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 11, 2005)

soooooooo cute. Love the pics. Keep them coming.:kiss:


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 11, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> As long as you don't mean getting her. :XShe's ALLmine, I don't share well.




Bunnynappers of the board ... ARISE!!!!!...

...


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 11, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> *MyBunnyBoys wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As long asyou don't mean getting her. :XShe's ALL mine, I don't sharewell.
> ...


I'm in for a spot of bunnynapping that beauty. That sounds like a greatplan to me. I'll meet you there once I've got my Fauna :love:

Vickie


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

:shock:This is exactly why she doesn't leave my sight!

He he, this weekend my sister asked me to watch her dogs because herand her husband are going camping. I siad no because I didn't want toleave Kiara behind which she had anticipated and said she could comealong.:clap:


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 11, 2005)

DaisyNBusterI'll meet you there once I've got my Fauna :love:

Vickie
[/quote] 

Think Again! :zoro:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll keep Fauna safe, just bring her here and she can be Kiara's friend! :bunnydance:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

As always, more pictures! She'll be 7 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 11, 2005)

I just can't get over how beautiful this little one is! You are a very luck bunny mommy...watch out for bunny nappers!

Jen


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 11, 2005)

I've been waiting for the right bunny since themiddle of June and I found her, my Kiara. She is everything I wantedand I'm so glad I found that breeder. I now believe all the more thatthings happen for a reason because I had some major issues with tryingto get a rabbit from a breeder down south with cancelations of peoplewho said they would pick her upand not having a doe thatreally appealed to me.

Anyways, I believe that all happened so I was forced to wait to get this beautiful little girl.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 14, 2005)

MORE PICTURES! lol.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 15, 2005)

What a perfect little sweetie pie! ...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

I weighed her today and she has gained 135 grams in 8 days! She now weighs 1.55 lbs (705 grams).


----------



## dajeti2 (Aug 15, 2005)

She is a stunning little girl. Herpersonality comes through in all the pictures. Great job with htepictures. She is a cutie.

Tina


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks. She's got such a big personality for such a little bunny! She's like Sebastian with an attitude.:disgust:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2005)

More pictures, as always, lmao. Anyone sick of her yet? 











Looking so adorable!





















Kisses for mommy.
















"I'm so itchy!"











Binkying!


----------



## nose_twitch (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't get over how adorable this little bunnyis. I'm getting weird looks from the girl who shares myoffice. I don't think she understands my love for bunnies andwhy I'm always looking at pictures.

Maybe it's a phase likewearing three different colorsocks?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 16, 2005)

Who knows but I just can't get enough of herantics! I just uploaded some videos of her so here they are (you allknow I can't stop bragging and showing her off ).

http://www.zippyvideos.com/7230269872475.html

http://www.zippyvideos.com/10634073872515.html

http://www.zippyvideos.com/53797368872545.html


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2005)

She wiped out in one of the movies so I slowed it down so you all could see it in slow motion, lmao.

http://video.freevideoblog.com/Player.aspx?fileid=7F306FC3-0AC6-4B89-A5E6-7D665F217141


----------



## ruka (Aug 17, 2005)

[align=center]



[/align]
[align=left]I see she has the typical bunny attitude![/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 17, 2005)

More pictures, as always, lmao. Anyone sick of her yet? 

Never!! Who could get sick of that little Angel? Those vids are so cute. She is such a happy little soul!

Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 18, 2005)

Laura, I'm justcatching up with all these pictures! She is the cutest thing! Shereminds me soooo much of Sebastian! This one reminds me of that one inmy thread where he wanted out of his cage so bad that day I was workingand couldn't let him out... It's the same look! 







She is such a doll! :angel:


----------



## m.e. (Aug 18, 2005)

She is just too adorable, and those videos are *hilarious*! :clap:


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 18, 2005)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> She wiped out in one of the movies so I slowed it down soyou all could see it in slow motion, lmao.
> 
> http://video.freevideoblog.com/Player.aspx?fileid=7F306FC3-0AC6-4B89-A5E6-7D665F217141




So funny! That little girl loves slip sliding around! What an awesome bunny, congrats!


----------

